# 3D Background Questiion



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with backgrounds from ASA (Aquaculture Systems Axiton)? I've seen some somewhat pricey but very nice backgrounds of theirs on ebay. Thanks!


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

I have been ogling one of their backgrounds, too. Unfortunately, my budget for the tank in question is already blown. I did send them a message asking the depth, front to back on one of their BGs. If I get an answer, I can let you know what they say.

They have a good, if a small # of feedbacks.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

I know the feeling. I'm a long ways off from starting a tank but the length of the tank alone will probably rule out one of those 3D backgrounds by Pangea, Aqua Terra or this company. Hmm, I wonder how much it costs them to produce on of these? Can't be too much. High profit margin. I asked the very same question about depth two days back but haven't heard anything yet. Their website is really skimpy. In any event, if I get some news I'll relay it on to you.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some shots I have of AquaTerra backgrounds. I know they're not quite what you're discussing here. They were supplied by a dealer in Alberta, Canada, so that may not work for you. But if it does I had very positive dealings with the shop. PM me for more info.

Canyon Rock side (this one doesn't take up much depth):








Canyon Rock top:








Malawi Rock side (runs almost 12" deep):








Tanganyikan Rock side (not as deep as Malawi):









kevin


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, I screwed up the Tanganyikan picture. I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for the photos Kevin. Actually they are more useful for depth than I recall the ones on the site being. I'm looking forward to seeing the Tanganyika Rock profile.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tanganyikan:








The tiles on the floor are useful reference when comparing the depth of the different back grounds.


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

Dobbs92, I heard back from Axiton on the BGs. They say the BGs (didn't specify which) extend about 5 inches into the tank.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the photo I really llove that. Tanganyikan background. Unfortunately I would need two of them as the tank is going to 72 inches long. It's odd how all of their backgrounds seem to come in one size only and each size is different. Bummer. $$$$$$$$$$$$$ As I mentioend, I'm a long way off from doing this but thanks Jeffrey for relaying the infogearding the ebay guy. I forgot his company name. 5 inches isn't to bad if it's the widest point and the price for their 72x22 is expensive but nowhere what I would need to spend on the others. Who knows, maybe my budget will only be enough for one of those generic black or blue flat panels. The positive side is that it will make me be more creative with the rock work.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

You should look into a background called Slimline. It's what I'm likely to use. It's only an inch deep and it interlocks, so going 72" would be no problem. But to build that 3D look you want to add some rock modules. They drive the price up...


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, I have checked out the AT Slimline and like it quite a lot. I also like the fact that the height is exactly right as well, unlike the Pangea Flatrock which comes up a few inches short. I didn't realize that the pieces interlock (thank you for that info) so that's a plus too. It's hard to find online though. I did find it a few weeks back with prices somewhere when I was thinking of a 48 inch tank but, of course, I didn't save the site. As for rocks to add depth, that's not a problem. I'm lucky enough to live smack in the middle of canyon country so I plan to spend a lot of time collecting as soon as the weather warms up. Again thanks for your imput. Pm is on the way.


----------

